# My Very Low Budget Nearfield Desktop Rig (Lepai amp and Dayton Audio speakers)



## StratocasterMan

Back in May, I read Steve Guttenberg's article on CNET about putting together an extremely low budget desktop stereo system. The system basically consists of Dayton Audio B652 bookshelf speakers and a Lepai LP-2020A+ amplifier. The article is here:
   
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-57439115-47/build-your-own-desktop-stereo-for-under-$70/
   
  Well, it sounded reasonable to me, so I decided to go for it. I paid $29.98 for the speakers at Parts Express and I paid $28.00 for the amplifier at Amazon.com, but Parts Express has the speakers for $39.80 right now while the amplifier is currently $19.38 at Amazon.com. (Check both Amazon and Parts Express as prices fluctuate on these two items.)
   
  Anyway, for under $60 spent, I couldn't be more pleased. Now of course, a source is needed. I've tried the system with my Sansa Clip Zip .mp3 player, and it sounds great using that as the source. I did buy one other item from Parts Express, and that was 6' 3.5mm male-to-male Dayton Audio stereo cable (part #181-713) for $11.79. It's a fantastic quality cable with gold-plated connectors and I highly recommend it to anyone looking for a great cable for cheap. Using that cable, I can run straight from my .mp3 player's headphone jack into the 3.5mm input on the back of the Lepai amplifier.
   
  However, the way I normally use the system is with my ancient Toshiba A215 laptop running Windows Vista and foobar2000. From there, I run USB into my FiiO E17 DAC / headphone amp. I have the FiiO L7 line-out dock connector for the FiiO E17, so I run a true line-out signal from the E17 into the Lepai amplifier using the L7 line-out dock and the 3.5mm cable mentioned above. In this way, I am only using the FiiO E17 as a DAC to bypass my computer's sound card and I'm not using the headphone amplifier portion of the E17.
   
  Anyway, for anyone looking at cheap computer speakers at Best Buy or something, or even considering something like the Audioengine A2 speakers, consider the Lepai amp and Dayton Audio bookshelf speakers. I really think it's a bargain that's hard to beat for the price. Feeding the system from a DAC really gives incredibly great sound for cheap. See Steve Guttenberg's comments about the sound quality in the CNET link at the top of my post.
   
  Of course, I'm not counting the cost of the laptop or the FiiO E17, but I had those already for headphone listening.
   
  I tilted the FiiO E17 with the L7 line-out dock upwards for the pictures...


----------



## Remior

Nice Rig for the money. Incredible sound for less than 100$. 
   
I always take a look to the Steven Guttemberg's section on CNET (The Audiophiliac). 
   
  The smaller Lepai it's very capable of...


----------



## Kawai_man

Impressive for the price, if you want to be really amazed you can do theses mods.
   
  1. Change the volume control with a stepped attenuator (about 20 bucks on ebay)
   
  2. Bypass the bass and treble controls so the signal doesnt go through them. 
   
  3. Get a linear power supply to power it, or a battery like in the video is even better.


----------



## StratocasterMan

Quote: 





kawai_man said:


> Impressive for the price, if you want to be really amazed you can do theses mods.
> 
> 1. Change the volume control with a stepped attenuator (about 20 bucks on ebay)
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'll have to check into the stepped attenuator and the linear power supply or the battery.
   
  The Lepai amp has a "Tone/Direct" control on the front that can be used to bypass the Lepai's built-in tone controls. I've found that the Lepai's tone controls muddy up the sound and also reduce the level, so I always bypass them. I do any EQ'ing in foobar2000 before the signal even gets to the DAC.


----------



## StratocasterMan

Quote: 





kawai_man said:


> Impressive for the price, if you want to be really amazed you can do theses mods.
> 
> 1. Change the volume control with a stepped attenuator (about 20 bucks on ebay)
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hey, Kawai_man, can you elaborate a little more on your suggestions? I'm still new to these T-amps, but I'm blown away so far by what they can do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't believe what I'm getting out of this rig so far for incredibly low $$$. It rocks!!!
   
  Like I said earlier, I just leave the Lepai's tone control bypassed, so suggestion #2 is understood.
   
  Do you have any links that explain further your suggestions #1 and #3?
   
  What will the stepped attenuator do for me? Any links about that?
   
  I searched the Interwebs a little, and I read some stuff on 6moons.com about powering T-amps from batteries to improve the sound. Most of the stuff I read on the WWW was about powering T-amps from batteries in order to make them portable. I'm not interested in making my little Lepai T-amp portable, but I am interested in information about better power supplies or battery power for the Lepai that will make it even better in a home desktop environment. Do you have any specific links about that?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Kawai_man

How does the system sound at low volume? Usually at low volumes and even medium volumes you dont hear as much detail and it sounds less dynamic as when you have it up at higher volumes, this is because of the volume control thats used, it muds up the sound. A stepped attenuator is a type of volume control that you replace the existing one with and will give you better sound at low and medium volumes like at higher volumes.There some inexpensive ones at ~20 on ebay. Go to diyaudio.com and do a search for more info.


----------



## StratocasterMan

Quote: 





kawai_man said:


> How does the system sound at low volume? Usually at low volumes and even medium volumes you dont hear as much detail and it sounds less dynamic as when you have it up at higher volumes, this is because of the volume control thats used, it muds up the sound. A stepped attenuator is a type of volume control that you replace the existing one with and will give you better sound at low and medium volumes like at higher volumes.There some inexpensive ones at ~20 on ebay. Go to diyaudio.com and do a search for more info.


 
   
  Okay. Thank you very much for the help. I'm going to have to do a little more research on that. It doesn't sound quite as good at very low volume, but that seems pretty normal for being "barely on." By the time I reach about 9 to 10 o'clock on the volume control it's as loud as I need considering I'm sitting about 3 or 4 feet from the speakers. By that time, it seems to have great dynamics and detail. If I turn it somewhere near 12 o'clock it's much louder than I should be listening unless I move farther away from the speakers.
   
  The volume control seems to have enough "range" for lack of a better term. It's not like it's very quiet and then suddenly louder than I want. It's easy to make very small adjustments until the volume and detail and dynamics are exactly to my liking. About 8 o'clock is very quiet and 12 o'clock is starting to get really loud, but that gives me plenty of room to work with.


----------



## Jackcell

Ever since I read the cnet article, I've been considering this. But here is my question, how easy is it to hook up a sub to this and how would I go about doing that?
  Also can you suggest a modestly priced sub?


----------



## DJHeadshot

Quote: 





jackcell said:


> Ever since I read the cnet article, I've been considering this. But here is my question, how easy is it to hook up a sub to this and how would I go about doing that?
> Also can you suggest a modestly priced sub?


 
  Its not to hard to setup you just need some speaker wire you plug the speaker wire from the output on the amp to the high level input on your sub then connect speaker wire from the high level output on the sub to your Dayton B652 speakers.  You just need to adjust the crossover settings till it sounds right and the sub blends in with the speakers bass should sound like its coming from the main speakers I crossover at 80hz with mine with the Dayton B652  The gain settings you adjust to what sounds good to your from your listening position.  If it sounds boomy or muddy then you either set the gain or crossover to high.  If that doesn't fix or for whatever reason your unhappy with the bass response experiment with different sub positions this can drastically alter how the bass sounds in quality and quantity also changing around your listening position will affect bass response as well.  As for a sub I'd recommend getting the Dayton Sub 1200 unless space is really a concern then you can go for one of the smaller Dayton subs.


----------



## Jackcell

Quote: 





djheadshot said:


> Its not to hard to setup you just need some speaker wire you plug the speaker wire from the output on the amp to the high level input on your sub then connect speaker wire from the high level output on the sub to your Dayton B652 speakers.  You just need to adjust the crossover settings till it sounds right and the sub blends in with the speakers bass should sound like its coming from the main speakers I crossover at 80hz with mine with the Dayton B652  The gain settings you adjust to what sounds good to your from your listening position.  If it sounds boomy or muddy then you either set the gain or crossover to high.  If that doesn't fix or for whatever reason your unhappy with the bass response experiment with different sub positions this can drastically alter how the bass sounds in quality and quantity also changing around your listening position will affect bass response as well.  As for a sub I'd recommend getting the Dayton Sub 1200 unless space is really a concern then you can go for one of the smaller Dayton subs.


 
  Thank you very much for clearing that up. I greatly appreciate it. I was looking for something cheaper, but I'm just going to add the sub in later on.


----------



## rickdohc

Hi there guys. . i just orderd my Lepai + Dayton b652 combo, as soon as i get them i will load some pics and give some impressions.


----------



## Argyris

I just got one of the Lepai amps. I already had a decent-ish set of bookshelf speakers (the infamous Insignia NS-B2111), so I just got the amp. So far, so good. The one thing about it is that it can't go very loud without distorting--with both Master and Wave set at 50% on the rather weak audio output of my netbook, a 440Hz sine wave normalized to 0dB begins distorting after 12 o'clock. And not the good kind, either. Biting, digital distortion. Theoretically there's more headroom there because music isn't a constant 0dB signal, and since I'm using it for near field listening, it isn't a problem. It's not going to fill a decently sized room, though, unless you've got really efficient speakers.
   
  I think it sounds quite nice for all that, and at the volume levels I use it at it's silent when not playing music. I had to EQ a little bit for the little nook where I do my listening (basically getting rid of some ~120Hz resonance), but that's certainly not the amp's fault, and together it's a nice little system. I sticky-tacked the amp to my shelf so it doesn't move when I use the controls, and that works great to keep it from skittering around. The tone controls are useless--as mentioned above just activating them lowers the level and colors the sound, even when both of them are at the "neutral" position. It also seems to mess with the imaging, though that might just be an effect of the lowered level. Also, they put treble on the left and bass on the right. Okay, not sure why they violated over 50 years of integrated amp/receiver precedent, but whatever.
   
  I haven't been doing much listening on speakers these days, now that I've got nice headphones. Also, I'm spoiled--the Insignias do have lovely imaging (they always did), but they leave quite a bit to be desired in every other respect compared to my headphones. I feel like I do when I'm not wearing my glasses whenever I listen to them--like I can see the bigger picture, but all the detail is smoothed over. I guess I'd better start saving up for a proper pair of passive monitors if I want to improve on this.


----------



## iNeedCansBad

I got a question, what could I do with say an $800 budget?  I am planning on buying these tonight or tomorrow, I looked into building my own speakers, I even have the MDF wood to build the boxes which I've done for subwoofers in the past, but honestly with a $800 budget I'd like to get some studio quality speakers, and a subwoofer.  What could I do better then this?
   
  http://www.amazon.com/KRK-Powered-Studio-Monitors-Stands/dp/B007IXD1S0/ref=sr_1_11?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1356981894&sr=1-11


----------



## StratocasterMan

By the way, I added a Polk Audio PSW10 sub later after I took the original picture. The sub made a huge difference of course...


----------



## peepr

Speakers are a little close together no?


----------



## Argyris

Quote: 





peepr said:


> Speakers are a little close together no?


 
   
  Not much choice, I guess. Mine are a bit further apart, but it's still not ideal. Supposedly you should put at least 8-10 feet between speakers, but that's right out where I do my listening, and I guess S.M. has the same problem.
   
  I'm sure it still sounds eleventy billion times better than pretty much any computer speaker system you can buy.


----------



## alexs2602

This thread seems highly relevant to my interests so, if you don't mind be butting in, maybe you guys could offer your opinion on the setup I'm hoping to put together. I'm bit of a beginner so apologies if I say something obvious or make a mistake
   

 A pair of Wharfedale diamond 9.0 speakers (would have loved the 9.1s but I find it unlikely I'll be able to get them in my price range)
 Amptastic mini t amp (like this one, though having had a second look at the description maybe not the one in this auction)
 And obviously some cables and banana plugs - 3.5mm jack to RCA, speaker cable.
   
  Trying to do it on a budget so any advice would be welcome, especially so on the cables and banana plugs but certainly wouldn't go amiss on the amp or speakers either.
   
  Many thanks.


----------



## StratocasterMan

Quote: 





peepr said:


> Speakers are a little close together no?


 
   
  When I'm sitting at my desk, my head is less than 3' from the speakers. I get a good stereo image. I've experimented with angling the speakers in, pointing them straight ahead, putting them on their sides so the tweeters are further out or in, etc. Currently I have them vertical, but I flipped them over so the tweeters are on the bottom (different from the picture.) That works best for me given the height of my desk, the height of my chair, etc. It's fun to experiment...


----------



## Argyris

Quote: 





stratocasterman said:


> When I'm sitting at my desk, my head is less than 3' from the speakers. I get a good stereo image. I've experimented with angling the speakers in, pointing them straight ahead, putting them on their sides so the tweeters are further out or in, etc. Currently I have them vertical, but I flipped them over so the tweeters are on the bottom (different from the picture.) That works best for me given the height of my desk, the height of my chair, etc. It's fun to experiment...


 
   
  Position does make a big difference, especially if the tweeters are separate from the other drivers (as in most designs). My speakers have tweets that are positioned inside where the woofers' dust caps would normally be (coaxial, like Tannoy favors), so imaging is a little more consistent between different configurations. I too get a good image--the boxes don't appear to be producing any sound, which is always an eerie effect. The sweet spot is reasonably wide, too, so I don't have to worry about where my head is.


----------



## StratocasterMan

Quote: 





alexs2602 said:


> This thread seems highly relevant to my interests so, if you don't mind be butting in, maybe you guys could offer your opinion on the setup I'm hoping to put together. I'm bit of a beginner so apologies if I say something obvious or make a mistake
> 
> 
> A pair of Wharfedale diamond 9.0 speakers (would have loved the 9.1s but I find it unlikely I'll be able to get them in my price range)
> ...


 
   
  That Amptastic amp uses the same "chip" (if that's the right word) as the Lepai amp and it's quite a bit more expensive. It looks like it might be nicer, but without a side-by-side comparison, who knows if it would actually sound better.
   
  I really have no plans to upgrade right now as I'm quite happy with my set-up, but I might try this at some point to add some tubes to the mix:
   
  http://www.mav-audio.com/base/product/tube_magic_a1


----------



## billybob_jcv

argyris said:


> I just got one of the Lepai amps. I already had a decent-ish set of bookshelf speakers (the infamous Insignia NS-B2111), so I just got the amp. So far, so good. The one thing about it is that it can't go very loud without distorting--with both Master and Wave set at 50% on the rather weak audio output of my netbook, a 440Hz sine wave normalized to 0dB begins distorting after 12 o'clock. And not the good kind, either. Biting, digital distortion. Theoretically there's more headroom there because music isn't a constant 0dB signal, and since I'm using it for near field listening, it isn't a problem. It's not going to fill a decently sized room, though, unless you've got really efficient speakers.
> 
> I think it sounds quite nice for all that, and at the volume levels I use it at it's silent when not playing music. I had to EQ a little bit for the little nook where I do my listening (basically getting rid of some ~120Hz resonance), but that's certainly not the amp's fault, and together it's a nice little system. I sticky-tacked the amp to my shelf so it doesn't move when I use the controls, and that works great to keep it from skittering around. The tone controls are useless--as mentioned above just activating them lowers the level and colors the sound, even when both of them are at the "neutral" position. It also seems to mess with the imaging, though that might just be an effect of the lowered level. Also, they put treble on the left and bass on the right. Okay, not sure why they violated over 50 years of integrated amp/receiver precedent, but whatever.
> 
> I haven't been doing much listening on speakers these days, now that I've got nice headphones. Also, I'm spoiled--the Insignias do have lovely imaging (they always did), but they leave quite a bit to be desired in every other respect compared to my headphones. I feel like I do when I'm not wearing my glasses whenever I listen to them--like I can see the bigger picture, but all the detail is smoothed over. I guess I'd better start saving up for a proper pair of passive monitors if I want to improve on this.




Are you running from the headphone out on your netbook into the Lepai? I would probably try using an inexpensive USB DAC to provide a lineout to the Lepai. If you did that, wouldn't you be able to run 100% levels on the netbook and control the volume entirely from the Lepai?


----------



## Argyris

Quote: 





billybob_jcv said:


> Are you running from the headphone out on your netbook into the Lepai? I would probably try using an inexpensive USB DAC to provide a lineout to the Lepai. If you did that, wouldn't you be able to run 100% levels on the netbook and control the volume entirely from the Lepai?


 
   
  My aim was to calibrate the system so I could indeed control the volume entirely from the amp and use as much of the amp's volume knob range as I could (ideally all of it). With Wave and Master at 50% I can get halfway through the knob's travel before it distorts. I can of course turn the input down further in order to use more of the knob, but it seems like I have to make an already weak output (from the netbook) ridiculously low in order to do this.
   
  What I'm curious about is what sort of source the inputs on the back were designed for, since they seem way too sensitive for common usage scenarios. Or am I doing something wrong? I'm assuming the proper way of doing things is to set it up so at max volume on the amp a 0dBFS signal from the source doesn't distort, by progressively lowering the output level of the source until the clipping goes away. I figured a sine wave would be ideal because any clipping would be obvious. But it clips way earlier than expected. What sort of source would have a weak enough output that this won't happen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Or is it not designed for you to use the entire knob's range at any time, or only as a reserve in case you have a very low level signal?
   
  After reading your response, I tried out my inexpensive DAC. Unfortunately it may actually have been worse. Windows' volume controls still affected the DAC's output, and playing around with them resulted either in identical results to the netbook headphone output or, with output sufficiently low, a very weak signal that seemed to hiss breathily when a signal was played (but was silent when nothing was playing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## StratocasterMan

Hey Argyris,
   
  Something definitely seems wrong. What kind of DAC do you have? Are you sure it's providing a line-out signal to the Lepai?
   
  I would definitely expect the DAC to be a noticeable improvement over your netbook's headphone out. Also, don't worry about getting the full range out of the amplifier's volume control. You should be running 100% volume in Windows. (The Windows volume control would still turn the volume down if you wanted it to, but for normal use, it should be at 100% if the DAC is providing a line-out signal.)
   
  The Lepai may start clipping at about 12 o'clock on the volume control, but by then it should be plenty loud. I mean it's not a high-powered amp by any means, but it should still play plenty loud before clipping. I have a feeling somehow the Lepai isn't getting the proper signal.
   
  Perhaps you could try this. Do you have an MP3 player or portable music player? Just as an experiment, try running a cable from it's headphone out to the Lepai. I know that's not how you ultimately want to listen to your music, but it might be worthwhile experiment just to see if you get some kind of drastically different result. At least you'd be able to compare and see if it's noticeably louder than what you are getting from your computer set-up.
   
  Another experiment you could try is switching between the RCA or the 3.5mm input on the back of the Lepai. It shouldn't make any difference, but since you are possibly having trouble, have you tried the other input as an experiment?
   
  Also, double-check your speaker wires and make sure everything is okay there.


----------



## Argyris

Thanks for the replies, guys. I want to make sure I'm not making a mountain out of a molehill here. With my current setup I get adequate volume, within a reasonable definition of "adequate" (e.g. it's not going to fill a huge room, but for nearfield listening it's fine). It's just that I didn't expect clipping to happen so soon. Of course that's on a continuous 0dBFS signal, and since no music will have that high an average level (even the worst offenders of the loudness wars), I have a bit more headroom. Overall I get enough volume for what I need. There's just a part of me that hates the idea that there's an undefined point on the volume knob (different for each song) beyond which the signal will clip.
   
  I'll definitely try the 3.5 mm input to see if it's different somehow, though that will have to wait since I'm about fifty miles away from my system right now. I'll also try some different sources. I picked the netbook since its output is surprisingly decent (not stellar, by any means) and is weak enough that it shouldn't overload the average input.


----------



## StratocasterMan

If it turns out you're getting all you can get out of the amp and your speakers, you may want to consider a powered subwoofer before you go the full active-monitor route.
   
  For less than $100, you can get something like the Polk Audio PSW10 or the Dayton Audio Sub-800. It will make a gigantic difference, and if you decide to upgrade the other stuff later, you'll still be able to use the subwoofer with your new gear. Here's a list of budget subs:
   
  http://www.avsforum.com/t/1364182/list-of-budget-subwoofers-300-and-less
   
  Just make sure you get a sub that has speaker-level inputs and outputs if you want to try it with the Lepai.
   
  Food for thought... Good luck!


----------



## MFSteven

Hello StratocasterMan,
   
  After looking at this thread and the previous one you had before, this inspired me to get the same set up as you.  Although as for myself, I'm a newb about these set ups. I don't want to make a fatal mistake, I've spent about $170 on Amazon for the Dayton + Polk sub and the Lepai amp and for a college student that is a lot of ramen noodles I could've bought with that amount spent.  So for my question and I apologize if this is an extremely terrible question, it's obvious with the amp and the passive speakers but:
   
  -How do I connect the sub to the set up without doing anything entirely dumb?
  -Someone suggested to buy a "Y-splitter" and feed the cords into it but is there any other suggestions that you or anyone else has that can bring out the best sound for this set up? 
   
  Thanks in advance and sorry again but I'm still learning the ropes.


----------



## Mlcloud

Lepai Amp -> speaker wires to high level input on back of PSW10

 high level out on back of PSW10 -> Dayton B652. 

 Basically you're sending the signal to the subwoofer to let it take what it wants, and then sending the signal up to the speakers.


----------



## StratocasterMan

Mlcloud is correct about connecting the sub. It's just speaker wire from the Lepai amp to the sub and then speaker wire from the sub to the Dayton B652 speakers.
   
  MFSteven, I'm not sure, but the "Y-splitter" someone mentioned may have been a way to go from the the headphone output jack on a computer to the the RCA inputs on the Lepai amp. The Lepai also has a 3.5mm input, so if you have a source that has a 3.5mm out, you can just use a 3.5mm male-to-male cable to go from the source to the Lepai amp.
   
  Here's the cable I'm using from my FiiO L7 line-out dock to the Lepai amp:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/products/dayton-audio-3-5sc-6-3-5mm-stereo-male-to-male-cable-6-ft


----------



## rickdohc

I found a pair of Sonys speakers from a Minicomponet i had around, it sounds much better than the Daytons B52, so i am gonna sell them soon to a friend.
   
  Also bought this:
   
  Lepai 2.1    Not bad at all!!


----------



## ACDOAN

Hey, just got my Lepai 2020+ from Amazon. I use my Itouch 4G with LOD hooked straight up to the 3.5mm on the back of the Lepai amp. The speakers are the old POLK RT15i pair which I found in my closet unused. My music source are from MOG and Spotify. My impression : Unbelievable !!! At 8 Ohm, 88/89 DB,the RT15i kicks ass at 10 o'clock of the volume pot. Johns Scofields sounds better on the Lepai than my A2 AE. Fourplay ( heartleft) sounds better than some expensive tube amp I used to own ( please forgive me Rogue Audio fans). Yes,it's made in China but so is the Marantz AVR that I have issue with and finally returned to BB. Yes,it looks ElCheapo with no binding posts or banana plugs but the spring clips are fine at $19.00 a pop for the Lepai. I ordered 2 more Lepai just in case the friendly people of China's QC fails after six monthbut hey,if i have to spend $19.00 very 6 month for this Lepai, I would. My monthly subscription to Spotify and MOG are about the price of one Lepai a month. The Lepai pops when power off. I have no problem with it since I used to own Adcom amps when I was young.... Go treat yourself a Lepai. You will like it. My problem now is I do not have gut to return the Audio Engine A2 to BB/Magnolia even thought it's only 2 weeks old.


----------



## cel4145

acdoan said:


> I ordered 2 more Lepai just in case the friendly people of China's QC fails after six monthbut hey,if i have to spend $19.00 very 6 month for this Lepai, I would.




That cracked me up 

I don't use a Lepai t-amp regularly, but I had one sitting around as a spare in case one of my main amplifiers/receivers broke. Then I gave it to a friend who needed it and just have not ordered another yet. So at $19, these are great "backup" amps for anyone to have on hand just in case they need one for something.


----------



## ACDOAN

I am glad that I get you a little humour there. Well, it's no audiophile SQ by any standard and so is the compressed audio from Spotify and MOG but for those who run out of real estate, these little amps are unbelievable value for the money.
   
  One system for desktop, one system for bathroom, one system for the garage...sweet 60 bucks. Pair it up with a pair of high efficiency speakers like  8 Ohm, 89 db and above, they will sing in tune.
   
  I wonder if anyone did try them with an old Klipsch horn with 102 db. Now that's a party that's worth $20.00.


----------



## cel4145

Or even just some 99db Klipsch Heresys


----------



## ACDOAN

Seriously, snobby audiophile will treat these T amps as  junks or garbage but with properly set up, these $20.00 Lepai amp will put some mid-fi amps to shame at low to moderate listening level.
   
  Listening to Dire Straits " Brothers in arms", oh man...this little thing is too good for $20.00 .  The A2 of AE is better with some small piece of instruments/acoustic jazz when I listen to Joe Samples, "Oasis", John Scofield, " A GoGo " but for vocals this Lepai wins hand down.
   
  Coming from the old school of Krell, Audio Research, Cary Audio...this is an eyes openner experience that is worth more than $20.00.


----------



## cel4145

acdoan said:


> Seriously, snobby audiophile will treat these T amps as  junks or garbage but with properly set up, these $20.00 Lepai amp will put some mid-fi amps to shame at low to moderate listening level.
> 
> Listening to Dire Straits " Brothers in arms", oh man...this little thing is too good for $20.00 .  The A2 of AE is better with some small piece of instruments/acoustic jazz when I listen to Joe Samples, "Oasis", John Scofield, " A GoGo " but for vocals this Lepai wins hand down.
> 
> Coming from the old school of Krell, Audio Research, Cary Audio...this is an eyes openner experience that is worth more than $20.00.




I'm with you. The car audio industry is moving toward digital amps because of the reduced size and greater efficiency. They are starting to become accepted. 

What I don't get is the fascination with the Audioengine A2s. Get a Lepai and a decent $100-$150 pair of speakers, and you are going to have far better audio than those itty bitty A2 drivers can put out.


----------



## ACDOAN

It's all about profit and marketing. If my memory serves me right, the big boy Audio Research came out with the T-amp 150.2 but they dropped them as a hot potato to go back to what their image is at best : Tubes amps . Cary audio went to the same move with their digital amp. That does not say that their digital amps are bad, just the image of T-amp does not fit well in a Haute Societe audiophiles !


----------



## StratocasterMan

Hee. Hee. What I'm thinking is I need some Zu Audio Druid Mk. V speakers to go with my Lepai amp! With the money I saved by buying the Lepai amplifier, I ought to be able to swing the starting price of the speakers which is $5,200 a pair according to Zu Audio's web site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  From the speaker spec sheet:
   
  Efficiency:      101dB SPL @ 1W/1m
  Impedance:    16 ohm (10 ohm minimum)
   
  Average Room / Moderate Volume:          2-4 watt
  Large Room / Loud:                                4-16 watt
  Large Room / Concert Level:                   16-50 watt
   
  6moons.com has them listed at $6,495 a pair:
   
  http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/zu20/1.html
   
  http://www.zuaudio.com/druid-5a-loudspeaker.php


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





acdoan said:


> Hey, just got my Lepai 2020+ from Amazon. I use my Itouch 4G with LOD hooked straight up to the 3.5mm on the back of the Lepai amp. The speakers are the old POLK RT15i pair which I found in my closet unused. My music source are from MOG and Spotify. My impression : Unbelievable !!! At 8 Ohm, 88/89 DB,the RT15i kicks ass at 10 o'clock of the volume pot. Johns Scofields sounds better on the Lepai than my A2 AE. Fourplay ( heartleft) sounds better than some expensive tube amp I used to own ( please forgive me Rogue Audio fans). Yes,it's made in China but so is the Marantz AVR that I have issue with and finally returned to BB. Yes,it looks ElCheapo with no binding posts or banana plugs but the spring clips are fine at $19.00 a pop for the Lepai. I ordered 2 more Lepai just in case the friendly people of China's QC fails after six monthbut hey,if i have to spend $19.00 very 6 month for this Lepai, I would. My monthly subscription to Spotify and MOG are about the price of one Lepai a month. The Lepai pops when power off. I have no problem with it since I used to own Adcom amps when I was young.... Go treat yourself a Lepai. You will like it. My problem now is I do not have gut to return the Audio Engine A2 to BB/Magnolia even thought it's only 2 weeks old.


 
   
   
  So whe got another "Lepai Luver"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Welcome to the L-Club!!
   
  You guys should check out the Lepai -Lp838, nice sound for the price, the added feature of the sub bass chanell is awesome.


----------



## cel4145

rickdohc said:


> You guys should check out the Lepai -Lp838, nice sound for the price, the added feature of the sub bass chanell is awesome.




That seems pretty cool. Looks like it could be a help for anyone who doesn't have speaker level inputs and outputs on their sub. Does it use the same t-amp chip at the 2020?


----------



## ACDOAN

I am looking for the brick power supply for the Lepai. I saw some 12 volt, 6 Ampere for under $15.00 for LCD , would that work with the Lepai 2020+ or the 12 volt, 5 A ? 

Yeah, I am a new Lepai lover. Good toys for $20.00 a pop.


----------



## StratocasterMan

Quote: 





acdoan said:


> I am looking for the brick power supply for the Lepai. I saw some 12 volt, 6 Ampere for under $15.00 for LCD , would that work with the Lepai 2020+ or the 12 volt, 5 A ?
> 
> Yeah, I am a new Lepai lover. Good toys for $20.00 a pop.


 
   
  I think 12 volt 5 A would be all you need. There are lots of discussions about the Lepai power supply on other web sites. In fact, more than I care to read. On the product page on the Parts Express web site, if you read the "Product Q&A" section at the bottom of the page, there is info about the power supply:
   
  http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=310-300
   
  Also, there's a gigantic 137 page thread that's been going for six or seven years over here, so some of the information is out of date. There's lots of stuff about the power supply if you wade through it:
   
  http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/class-d/90500-lepai-t-amp-ta2020.html


----------



## Argyris

I was pleased enough with my Lepai + Insignia NS-B2111 setup, but I've since moved the amp to the space above the microwave and below one of the cabinets and paired it with a couple of the cheap little speakers that came with an old HT receiver.
   
  Somewhat of a demotion, to put it lightly, but I found myself not really using the former setup, since it's in the same room as my main DT880 system, which sounds quite a bit better. So now at least I've got something to listen to while I'm cooking that's an improvement over the crappy speakers hooked up to the computer. I actually tried using this setup as computer speakers, but I couldn't fit it all comfortably on the desk.
   
  Plus, if I wanted to resurrect my original near field rig, I could always just buy another Lepai.


----------



## BuddTX

I just hooked up this little amp to some 25-30 year old Polk 5JR speakers, and to my Sansa Fuze, and wow, nice sound!  Still a lot of life left in those old speakers!
   
I also read that people have replaced the 12V 2amp (2000mha) with a (12vDC) 5 or 6 amp.  They say they get cleaner sound, more sound, less distortion.
   
I ordered a Kinamax AD-LCD12 LCD Monitors 12V 6A 72W AC Adapter Power Supply from Amazon.com for like 11.00 (free shipping for prime members).  I should get it in the next day or two.
   
I also see on amazon that they have some models with USB and SD slots, and can directly play MP3's.
   
I brought this for my dog, to play music during the day, so if I knew that there was a LEPAI amp that had USB/SD slots and would directly play MP3's, I probably would have bought that one.  I turn it on and off everyday with a fancy "christmas light" timer.  I know my fuze does not use a lot of electricity, but I have to keep the fuze on, while I can power off the amp, so having an included player would have been nice.


----------



## StratocasterMan

Quote: 





buddtx said:


> I just hooked up this little amp to some 25-30 year old Polk 5JR speakers, and to my Sansa Fuze, and wow, nice sound!  Still a lot of life left in those old speakers!
> 
> I also read that people have replaced the 12V 2amp (2000mha) with a (12vDC) 5 or 6 amp.  They say they get cleaner sound, more sound, less distortion.
> 
> I ordered a Kinamax AD-LCD12 LCD Monitors 12V 6A 72W AC Adapter Power Supply from Amazon.com for like 11.00 (free shipping for prime members).  I should get it in the next day or two.


 
   
  Be sure and check back and let us know how that power supply works out for you!


----------



## ACDOAN

I am thinking abt leaving these Lepai 24/7 but I am concerning with fire hazard when I am away from my place. 

Little thump when powering off starts me worry for damaging the tweeters in a long run.


----------



## StratocasterMan

Quote: 





acdoan said:


> I am thinking abt leaving these Lepai 24/7 but I am concerning with fire hazard when I am away from my place.
> 
> Little thump when powering off starts me worry for damaging the tweeters in a long run.


 
   
  I often leave my Lepai on for 12 hours or more at a time. It never even gets warm. I do get a little pop when turning it on or off. I have an active subwoofer connected to it that has an "auto standby" feature. I leave the sub set on "auto," so the sub is powered 24 hours a day. The sub always has power when I turn the Lepai on or off. I've never run into any problem with turning the Lepai on and off or leaving it on. However, I do get a little pop, so it's always set at low volume when I turn it on or off. I don't think I would try turning it on or off with the volume cranked, but I've never had any problems at low volume.


----------



## ACDOAN

2 more Lepai 2020+ arrived today. I found an old pair of el cheapo Yamaha NS-638 with 8Ohm / 91db. They are three way speakers with 10" woofer.
   
  This will be fun for old heavy Rock and Roll.


----------



## ACDOAN

This is my take of the Lepai. It goes very well with Polk Audio ( I used the old RT15i and the new RTi 4) . With the old Rt15i, Lepai is at it best. SQ as hi-end tube sound. With the RTi 4, Treble region is a bit bright but sound much more cleaner as SS. With the Mirage FRX1 bookshelf speakers ( 8 Ohm/ 88 db) , the Lepai does not fare well at all while the Mirage FRX1 sounds best with my Onkyo 5V AL.
   
  I do not think power is the issue but rather the synergy of the Lepai and the warm speakers as the Polk RT15i. SQ remind me of the more expensive line of Polk Audio, the LSi .
   
  IpodTouch 4g, LOD, Lepai amp, and Polk Audio RT15i = organic wonderful tube sounds that audiophile would die for....


----------



## Soyabeaner

stratocasterman said:


> ...




Aren't you worried about the EMI with all these devices practically next to each other? The speakers are likely not magnetically shielded either since it's not documented in the manual. Never mind audio distortion, won't this affect their longevity?


----------



## ACDOAN

I also tried the Definitive Tech. SM350 ( 8OHM 90DB) with 8" passive radiator, but none of the speakers gave me the SQ as the old Polk Audio. The new RTi lines do not come near as good as my old RT15i speakers. 
   
  If you are thinking about buying the Lepai 2020+ try Audiogon or Craiglist for some old Polk Audio bookshelf speakers and you won't be disappointed. The Polk Audio in the 70s are the mi-end speaker lines until Circuit City killed Polk Audio's reputation with the mass selling, mass producing lines. The new Polk Audio lines are geared to home theater application, therefore they are tend to be forward and bright. Frankly, they are not worth buying for audio listening except the LSI lines.


----------



## StratocasterMan

Quote: 





soyabeaner said:


> Aren't you worried about the EMI with all these devices practically next to each other? The speakers are likely not magnetically shielded either since it's not documented in the manual. Never mind audio distortion, won't this affect their longevity?


 
   
  Nope. I'm not worried about it at all. A lot of the worries about magnetically shielded speakers came from the days of them causing problems with CRT monitors, but they don't cause the same problems with LCD displays.
   
  With no music playing, I can turn my speaker amplifier up past the point where it would be clipping if there was music playing, and it's dead silent even if I put my ear 1" from the speakers. That's with the volume turned up louder than I ever turn it if music is playing. I can also put on my headphones and crank the volume on the speaker amplifier and the volume on my DAC / headphone amp at the same time, and it's dead silent if there's no music playing.


----------



## ACDOAN

Quote: 





stratocasterman said:


> Nope. I'm not worried about it at all. A lot of the worries about magnetically shielded speakers came from the days of them causing problems with CRT monitors, but they don't cause the same problems with LCD displays.
> 
> With no music playing, I can turn my speaker amplifier up past the point where it would be clipping if there was music playing, and it's dead silent even if I put my ear 1" from the speakers. That's with the volume turned up louder than I ever turn it if music is playing. I can also put on my headphones and crank the volume on the speaker amplifier and the volume on my DAC / headphone amp at the same time, and it's dead silent if there's no music playing.


 

 Hey, thanks to your thread now I am a Lepai fans. Good music that costs merely nothing. Any time, I turn my Lepai amp on, the music from MOG or Spotify via my Polk RT15i makes me wonder how in the world a $20.00 amp can sound that good.
   
  The only time I felt that good was the purchase of the Audio Research LS17 pre-amp and the Bryston 4 BSST after I read the review of John Crossett (?) back in the old day.
   
  The Lepai is not in the same and should not be in the same sentence with Audio Research or Bryston but from the cost/ performance ratio, I cannot believe what the Polk Audio RT15i and the Lepai capable of. It's that good. If you guys can find a synergy between the Lepai amp and the right kind of speakers for it.


----------



## StratocasterMan

Quote: 





acdoan said:


> Hey, thanks to your thread


 
   
  I'm glad you took a chance on the Lepai amps. A lot of people wouldn't believe a $20 amp can sound better than lots of $400 home theater receivers that are sitting down at Best Buy, but it can and does!


----------



## ACDOAN

We better not praise this Lepai amp too much. Some of the folk with plenty working capital may buy them out, upgrade some of the caps and power supply then put a fancy brush alunimum case and rebrand the name and sell the " lepai re-badged" for hundred of dollars more than $20.00 current MSRP.

Back in the 80s, my dealer friend demoed for me an Atoll CD1000a with an MSRP of $999.99. I was lucky enough to find out the Atoll CD1000a was a rebage of the caps$75.00 Technics with a better power supply and a better face plate and a better remote control.

The well known Lexicon $3,000.00 H/T was a rebadge of the Harmon Kardon AVR which was sold for much less than a third of the price.

I am listening to Dave Brubeck " Time out" right now on MOG, at a moderated level , I simply cannot fault the Lepai 2020+ the vintage Polk audio Rt25i and my ITouch 4G.


----------



## StratocasterMan

Yeah, I feed my Lepai from the line-out on my FiiO E17 DAC, which is a cheap DAC, but it's still seven times the price of the Lepai, LOL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I've also tried plugging my Sansa Clip Zip portable player into my Lepai amp, and that sounds good too...


----------



## ACDOAN

Please play Miles Davis " Kind of blue " either on Spotify or MOG choosing hi- quality streaming and down load, you jazz lovers will see what kind of sq you can buy for $20.00. 

I have not touched my big gear since I have the Lepai 2020+ and the Polk audio RT 15i. Not to say they are in the same league but for near field listening, this is IT. You can do much better but also you will have to spend hundred times more mula.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





stratocasterman said:


> *Yeah, I feed my Lepai from the line-out on my FiiO E17 DAC*, which is a cheap DAC, but it's still seven times the price of the Lepai, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I feed my Lepai with my Fiio E11,  setting the bass boost to 2


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





rickdohc said:


> I found a pair of Sonys speakers from a Minicomponet i had around, it sounds much better than the Daytons B52, so i am gonna sell them soon to a friend.
> 
> Also bought this:
> 
> Lepai 2.1    Not bad at all!!


 
   
   
   
  Cmon guys,  some1 give this little Lepai a chance,   not bad at all for $20.00,  the bass channel is a nice adition.


----------



## ACDOAN

I may give it a shot iust for kick. I just do not like heavy bass for 2 chanel audio. I want clean mid range and mid bass. But for kick$20.00 with one year warranty, that' s less than $2.00 month. Too cheap for an ear orgasm.


----------



## StratocasterMan

It'd be fun to try, but I'm already doing a little subwoofin' with my Lepai.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





acdoan said:


> I may give it a shot iust for kick. I just do not like heavy bass for 2 chanel audio. I want clean mid range and mid bass. But for kick$20.00 with one year warranty, that' s less than $2.00 month. Too cheap for an ear orgasm.


 

 yea... you can use a passive subwoofer.  i am using an old Sony subwoofer from a HT i had without no use,  nice!


----------



## ACDOAN

I read somewhere that someone has an idea to cut the exact dimension and install the Lepai insie the sub or the full range speakers with only the face plate of the Lepai shown. That will be awesome. Are you thinking what I am thinking? There is a lot of room inside that sub.


----------



## cel4145

rickdohc said:


> yea... you can use a passive subwoofer.  i am using an old Sony subwoofer from a HT i had without no use,  nice!




I was wondering who would find that sub output useful to power a sub. It so hard to find a passive subwoofer these days. I bet the best bet is to find a HTIB setup like you have that someone tore up the speakers and is selling the sub cheap. 

Car audio subs might work, but we'd have to know the impedance capability of the Lepai. Many car audio subs are 2 or 4 ohm, and I would suspect that the Lepai might have problems with that (just a guess). 

Of course it could be useful for home audio subs with amplifiers built in that have high level speaker inputs. That would give someone the ability to tweak the bass output via the Lepai.


----------



## StratocasterMan

On my "regular" Lepai (the LP-2020A+) there is the "tone / direct" button. I prefer the sound in direct mode and I have my EQ in foobar and my subwoofer controls all set to provide my best sound in direct mode.
   
  However, I sometimes use the "tone / direct" button as a sort-of "instant bass cut" feature. I leave the bass dial on the Lepai set on less than 12 o'clock. Then, if I'm playing a mixed playlist and a song comes on that has much deeper bass than others and my subwoofer starts kickin' a little too much, I sometimes use that button as a lazy man's way of getting an instant bass cut.
   
  Of course, I could just switch to a different EQ preset in foobar, turn the volume down, mess with my subwoofer controls, etc. But sometimes I find that button handy for an easy, instant, and temporary bass cut.


----------



## ACDOAN

Guys,I really love my Iphone3g/4G and my Itouch 4G with the Lepai 2020+.I now just try the SamSung Galaxy Tab 2 and I do not like that " polite sound". It's smooth but less define, less dynamic and less punch as the Iphone/ Itouch. I could not find any EQ on the Samsung Galaxy tab2...Is it it is what it is ? or there is the way to add an EQ app to my Samsung Tab.


----------



## StratocasterMan

I don't have any experience with Android-based tablets, but you may be able to find some information here:
   
  http://www.androidauthority.com/best-sound-audio-equalizer-apps-android-103890/
   
  Maybe someone else can chime in with more info...


----------



## cel4145

acdoan said:


> Guys,I really love my Iphone3g/4G and my Itouch 4G with the Lepai 2020+.I now just try the SamSung Galaxy Tab 2 and I do not like that " polite sound". It's smooth but less define, less dynamic and less punch as the Iphone/ Itouch. I could not find any EQ on the Samsung Galaxy tab2...Is it it is what it is ? or there is the way to add an EQ app to my Samsung Tab.




I have a Galaxy Tab 7.0 Plus. I would not rate the SQ of the headphone output on my Samsung tablet to be that great.


----------



## ACDOAN

Hey, if I use the Rocketfish bluetooth receicer, Does it mean I send the analog signal from let say Iphone, Itouch to the Rocketfish then to the Lepai? Or the Rocket Fish has its own D& A chip ?


----------



## StratocasterMan

If you are sending the signal wirelessly from your iDevice to the Rocketfish bluetooth receiver and then using the analog (3.5mm) output of the Rocketfish bluetooth receiver to go to the Lepai, then you are using the DAC in the Rocketfish.


----------



## BuddTX

Well, I received my 6A power supply (see below), and while I would love to tell yall that the difference was night and day, I have to say, I could not really hear any difference.
   
  Was dissapointed in the actual product I was sent, it was different than in the discription, and the actual product sent was NOT UL Listed, whereas the pictured power supply WAS UL listed.  Also, the product I received was generic, whereas the referenced product had a brand name "Kinamax".
   
  Also, I do not have a way to measure the output of the power supply.  Thinking of complaining to Amazon, and sending it back, and ordering this one:
http://www.12vadapters.com/adapter/power-supply/12v/5-amp-ul-listed-2.html
   
  Quote:


buddtx said:


> I just hooked up this little amp to some 25-30 year old Polk 5JR speakers, and to my Sansa Fuze, and wow, nice sound!  Still a lot of life left in those old speakers!
> 
> I also read that people have replaced the 12V 2amp (2000mha) with a (12vDC) 5 or 6 amp.  They say they get cleaner sound, more sound, less distortion.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





stratocasterman said:


> Be sure and check back and let us know how that power supply works out for you!


----------



## StratocasterMan

I can't say I'm surprised, BuddTX. I doubt a power supply can improve the sound of the Lepai much. Many people run the Lepai off of (for lack of a better term) something like a car battery. I can see where battery power might be slightly cleaner than A/C.
   
  I think a more powerful A/C power supply could only provide perhaps just a bit more power. I'm not sure that would be very easy to notice unless you are really driving the amp to the limit.
   
  I have to laugh, because if you bought the Lepai amp for your dog, why are you trying to eek a bit more power out of it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  BTW, as far as the other Lepai amps go,  I'm pretty sure all of the Lepai amps don't use the same Tripath chip. I think some people may be lead astray by thinking all of the Lepai amps sound the same. From what I've read, some of the Lepai amps don't sound like the LP-2020A+ at all.


----------



## mr shifty

hey strat, could you show me how you connected your speakers and sub to the lepai and e17, more specifically the back?
   
  thanks!


----------



## StratocasterMan

Quote: 





mr shifty said:


> hey strat, could you show me how you connected your speakers and sub to the lepai and e17, more specifically the back?
> 
> thanks!


 
   
  See my post in your other thread. You need a speaker amplifier. Neither the FiiO E17 or the E09K are speaker amps. They are headphone amps. They won't drive speakers.
   
  Signal chain is in my signature.


----------



## cel4145

stratocasterman said:


> I have to laugh, because if you bought the Lepai amp for your dog, why are you trying to eek a bit more power out of it?




Hey, what are you talking about. My dog likes to listen to my system at reference volumes when I'm gone


----------



## StratocasterMan

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> Hey, what are you talking about. My dog likes to listen to my system at reference volumes when I'm gone


 
   
  Does he listen to this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bow_Wow_Wow


----------



## cel4145

stratocasterman said:


> Does he listen to this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nope. THIS: 


[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He82NBjJqf8[/VIDEO]


----------



## ACDOAN

I matched my Harmon Kardon Bds270/ hkts2000bq that I bought for my bedroom against the Lepai 2020+, at low to moderated listening, the Lepai / Polk Rti4 kill the Harmon Kardon ( msrp $999.00) in term of soundstage and dynamic. That's scary. Of course the Harkon Kardon has a ton of juice and sounds best at high listening level.

Has anyone tried the Polk Lsi7 with the Lepai yet? The Lepai rated 4 ohm but I wonder how stable it is when the load drops below 4 Ohm.


----------



## BuddTX

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> Nope. THIS:


 
  GREAT!!!  Thanks a LOT!  Now, thanks to you, I gotta get a video feed going for my dog too! <grin!>


----------



## StratocasterMan

Quote: 





buddtx said:


> GREAT!!!  Thanks a LOT!  Now, thanks to you, I gotta get a video feed going for my dog too! <grin!>


 
   
  When you were setting up your stereo system, apparently you had a different interpretation of the term "WOOFER" than the rest of us!


----------



## ACDOAN

My final words on the Lepai 2020+ are for $20.00 ,you will not find a better value amplifier providing you are looking for a near field listening system. If you are in search for a powerful,headbanger type of amp for cheap, look somewhere else. There is some kind of synergy between the Lepai 2020+ and the Polk Audio bookshelves speakers. I have tried several different lines from Mirage, Def Tech, Energy...but I always come back to my old Polk AudioRT15i for the wonderful tube sound reproduction with the Lepai amp. The newer line RTI4s are brighter and more dynamic with the treble and mid-range that go well with contemporary music. I play some Lee Ritenour, John Scofield, Miles Davis...the Polk Audio RT15i / Lepai 2020+ combo creates some memorable experience that the $20 amp should not allow to be that good but it is. My favourite "Brothers in arms" by Dire Strait sounds better with the Polk Audio RTi 4 and the Lepai 2020+. I had my share of hi-end gear in the past 40 years and I still appreciate the magic of the Apogees ,Logans, Sonus Faber....speakers driven by Krell,Bryston and Audio Reasearch amps. I was never thought about the day I would buy a $20 amp and the Polk Audio for critical listening and I still do believe so but for a near field listening enjoyment, The Lepai 2020+ and the Polk Audio via MOG Internet music have give me a pleasure that is worth much more than what I paid for. It's simply unbelievably good. You will not have to look any further.


----------



## ACDOAN

Lee Ritenour and Kurt Elling " River man" make my jaw dropping on the floor. I was speechless. This SQ is not from the Rega Saturn CD player.This SQ is not from the Cary SLI 80,it is from an IPhone 4G and the vintage Mirage FRX One speakers and the Lepai 2020+. Maybe it's not quite the same or not quite that good but I am speechless that a MOG internet high quality streaming and a modest budget system can come that close to the hi-end system that costs a lot more. It's simply unbelievable,period.


----------



## cel4145

Who is WickedSpec? Is that an ebay seller? And was it the LP-2020A+? Or a different model. There are so many Lepai models


----------



## ACDOAN

I am going to try the "Spanish Harlem" SACD by Rebecca Piddgeon tonight if I can find that CD some where in my dusty collection in the attic. If you have heard Rebecca Pidgeonon SACD,please do. You will be in for a treat. I promise that.


----------



## ACDOAN

Lepai 2020+ = no flavor added. That's the quality I have been looking for . No artificial " warmness" or " organic" added. It ( the Lepai2020+) just produces beautiful sound as is. Tripath amps have converted this old man and has changed my perspective of hi-end audio or low end audio. 

Music is music,period.


----------



## ACDOAN

I own an apology to the Lepai people and I would like to do so here.  I have switched all my Lepai 2020+ amps to a separated power surge and all my other devices to another power surge. There is no more ground loop hum. By putting my ear close to the speakers, they are dead quiet. So it's not the Lepai build quality but rather some interference from other devices.
   
  I am very happy and I am a proud owner of 4 of these little sweet gems.


----------



## cel4145

acdoan said:


> I own an apology to the Lepai people and I would like to do so here.  I have switched all my Lepai 2020+ amps to a separated power surge and all my other devices to another power surge. There is no more ground loop hum. By putting my ear close to the speakers, they are dead quiet. So it's not the Lepai build quality but rather some interference from other devices.
> 
> I am very happy and I am a proud owner of 4 of these little sweet gems.




That's good news 

Might want to edit your previous post where you announced the problem, and an UPDATE and indicate it wasn't the Lepai. Someone might only read it.


----------



## mr shifty

because of this thread i am a proud lepai owner!!
   
  current setup: newly built pc > fiio e17 > lepai lp-2020a+ > dayton power-1000 10" sub > dayton b652


----------



## StratocasterMan

Quote: 





mr shifty said:


> because of this thread i am a proud lepai owner!!
> 
> current setup: newly built pc > fiio e17 > lepai lp-2020a+ > dayton power-1000 10" sub > dayton b652


 
   
  Welcome to the club!


----------



## ACDOAN

Maybe we need to open another Lepai 2020+ owners thread to show the snobby audiophiles with mega $$$ system that one does not need the brand name gear with fancy 1/2 " thick face plate
  and fancy cables to enjoy music.
   
  i DOUBT that for near field listening, even at 100 time more expensive, the so-called audiophile products can be much much better than the Lepai 2020+. A nice pair of hi-effiency speakers and a good recording source, at the same neat field listening level, this Lepai 2020+ is not " junk" or " garbage" as those guys claimed it to be. I I would like to take any challenge from those hi-maintenance audiophiles which I was one of them for over thirty years.


----------



## notarealsoccerm

I'm thinking about getting setup for myself, but I'm completely in the dark about anything sound-related.

 My mobo is a Asus Rampage Gene II, it has an integrated SupremeFX X-Fi card in it (no idea if it's good or not). If I pick up the Lepai, how do I bypass the soundcard's built in amp, or is this a non-issue?
 Also, the lime-green audio line-out is kind of finicky to use and I would preferably bypass it as an output. Could I get the Fiio D3 and feed an optical into the D3 and stereo into the amp? Would that be a step up or just a waste of money just to go around a minor inconvenience?


----------



## ACDOAN

Words from the wise. If Red Rose can import the amps manufactured by Dussun ( China company) then rebadged them and sell for $5000.00 with Mark Levinson signature design, and these hi-maintenance audiophiles would die to buy them just to have the highly regard Mark Levinson name behind the Dussun amp. That will tell you the mentality of people who consider the Lepai 2020+ is junk and garbage.
   
  The Audio Research 100.2 is a class D switching amp and the 150.2 is the Tripath amp and people were willing to pay 2K for it because the Audio Research name on the nice face plate.The 1K Atoll ( French company) A900 CD player which was highly regarded by the folks at Stereophile was nothing but a rebadge of the  $75.00 Technics CD player but I do not believe they would praise the $75.00 Technics CD player.
   
  That's the irony of the hi-end audio. Placebo effect works and works very well .


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





mr shifty said:


> because of this thread i am a proud lepai owner!!
> 
> current setup: newly built pc > fiio e17 > lepai lp-2020a+ > dayton power-1000 10" sub > dayton b652


 

 Welcome Aboard!
   
  Lepai Hype Train.. CHOO CHOOOO!
   





   
   
   
   
  Pd:  i am not using my Daytons B652 anymore,  i am using some speakers from a Sony Stereo i had (wasnt using it cause it sounded boxy and cheap) sounds MUCH better than the Daytons (same size of speakers, and also they are 2 ways), fuller sound, more bass and clarity.
   
   
  IMO if you guys got some speakers from a system that you are not using, try them out first with the Lepai, you can save some cash and get yourself a Fiio for better SQ.


----------



## ACDOAN

All aboard ! The Lepai 2020+ hype train is here to stay. Still love my Lepai 2020+ for near field listening. My finger is also ready to hit the buy now button a couple times on the Crown XLS 1500. Another toy for another system. Audio junkie is always an audio junkie. But that's another thread. This is the Lepai 2020+ thread and PE is running out of stock .That's a good news for the demand and supply of a good product that costs merely nothing.


----------



## ACDOAN

More good news for Lepai 2020+ owner. Each one of you have a gem on your hand but since the price is ridiculous low, we tend to treat it as junk, or garbage.
   
  I received a Fiio A1 class D switching amp from Fiio. The A1 is nothing but beautiful to look at. Hi-end build quality with binding posts instead of the spring clips for speaker terminal. The brush aluminum case is nothing but first class. it has 14wpc class D amp running cool as a cucumber.
   
   I have to give a thump up for the deep sound stage of the A1. The front wall seems to be pushed back a couple feet. The seperation of instrument is excellent but there is something that the Fiio A1 does not have is the fast attack and the clear clean punching mid-bass. 
   
  I was very disappointed at the with the Fiio A1 when listening to Dire Straits " Brothers in Arms" and also some tracks of Joe Sample and Alex bugnon, I could not find the tight, punchy mid bass and the warm, open vocal that are the strength suit of the Lepai 2020+ . The Fiio A1 posses something  characters of the typical class D amp which are a bit harsh on the top end and soft on the mid bass.
   
  I wish those Lepai designer would come out with some Lepai special edition and give us a decent case, speaker binding posts and volume control pot. The higher cost will justify by the Lepai 2020+ SQ.


----------



## cel4145

acdoan said:


> I wish those Lepai designer would come out with some Lepai special edition and give us a decent case, speaker binding posts and volume control pot. The higher cost will justify by the Lepai 2020+ SQ.




And how about a power adapter that doesn't have the name of a phone company on it? I gave away my Lepai, so I can't check it, but what's the name on the power adapter? 

Seriously, though. You are right. If they spend $5 cost on those parts, they could charge $35 for it


----------



## StratocasterMan

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> And how about a power adapter that doesn't have the name of a phone company on it? I gave away my Lepai, so I can't check it, but what's the name on the power adapter?
> 
> Seriously, though. You are right. If they spend $5 cost on those parts, they could charge $35 for it


 
   
  Vonage is the name on some of the power adapters.


----------



## rickdohc

Quote: 





acdoan said:


> More good news for Lepai 2020+ owner. Each one of you have a gem on your hand but since the price is ridiculous low, we tend to treat it as junk, or garbage.
> 
> I received a Fiio A1 class D switching amp from Fiio. The A1 is nothing but beautiful to look at. Hi-end build quality with binding posts instead of the spring clips for speaker terminal. The brush aluminum case is nothing but first class. it has 14wpc class D amp running cool as a cucumber.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Pics please!


----------



## StratocasterMan

I'm not surprised that the FiiO A1 didn't sound as good. The claim of Class T or Tripath amplifiers as used in the Lepai LP-2020A+ was always that they sounded superior to traditional Class D amplifiers, which I believe is what the FiiO is using instead.
   
  As this article explains, Class T isn't really a separate class, but claims were made that it was an improvement over other implementations of Class D:
   
  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_T_amplifier


----------



## ACDOAN

rickdohc said:
			
		

> Pics please!





Will do, my friend but I am going to dress these Lepai up with a retro wooden case first. I think a rosewood grain would look good or perharps a light cherry finish..


----------



## Leonarfd

Joining the Lepai 2020 hye train, was about to order something much more expensive to drive some small bookshelf speakers instead of my normal pc speakers. Happy I found the thread, looks much more cool besides the 27inch with two bookshelf speakers also. Just have to wait for a nearby store to get the speakers in store also, as I bet they are better than my vintage speakers.


----------



## GJB1124

Disclaimer:
  I am a total newb when it comes to speakers,  desktop amps, headphones amps, ohms and making sure all those things work together. I use my rig for gaming and music listening.
   
  My Klipsch THX Pro-Media 2.1 sub deteriorated, got them in a bundle with a PC at BB years ago. They lasted for some 8 years or so. So after doing some reading here about the Dayton Audio B652/Lepai 2020A+ combo I ordered them (along with the suggested replacement power cord). Choo-choooo!
   
  I have a Creative X-Fi Fatal1ty Titanium sound card and I just ran the RCA to 3.5 cord from the T amp to the sound card.
   
  I also have a pair of Sennheiser HD 555 and didn't think of how I was going to use them with this new set up (the front audio jack is awful). I was thinking of replacing the Lepai 2020A+ with the Dayton Audio DTA-100a to run both my spearkers and Senns. But some said the DTA was unreliable and had QC issues.
   
  So now I'm thinking of getting the Dayton Audio Sub 800 (when they are in stock) along with the Schiit Magni and Modi.
  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Impulse

*GB1124*, the Magni/Modi would be fine for headphone use, but it sounds like you'd have to end end up switching the Modi's output cable between the Lepai amp and the Magni tho... If you're fine with that then cool, otherwise you could get a headphone amp with pre-amp outputs to connect the Lepai to. The Asgard 2 is one such amp but it's 150% more expensive, not really worth it for just the 595. The $100 Fiio E09k's another hp amp with pre-outs but it's relatively high output impedance would alter the 595's sound. Maybe someone else has a better suggestion...

Could always get a speaker amp with pre-outs to connect the Magni to as well, doubt you'll find anything anywhere near the Lepai's price and size tho. I wish Topping added pre-outs to one of their $75-100 t-amps. They've added all sorts of other borderline useful/useless options like headphone output (not great), DAC, multiple inputs, etc. 

The lowly TP20 isn't a bad step up from the Lepai if you can get past the 3x increase in price, it's much better looking and you get some build improvements like regular binding posts. A TP23 or whatever (there's already a TP21/22/30/etc) with pre-outs would be sweet.


----------



## Impulse

acdoan said:


> I wish those Lepai designer would come out with some Lepai special edition and give us a decent case, speaker binding posts and volume control pot. The higher cost will justify by the Lepai 2020+ SQ.




That's kinda what the Topping TP series is about (see comment on my previous post)... There's all sorts of other cheap t-amps out there too, most just don't have wide distribution in the US tho (unlike Topping which is all over Amazon/Parts Express) so you end up playing roulette on Ebay.

Lepai doesn't have any sorts of dibs on the Tripath TA2020 chip...  Their LP-2020A+ is just sorta the cheapest, easily available, decently built amp out there using it. Like I said tho, there's plenty of options for a small premium (or just slightly more if you don't mind dealing with obscure models).


----------



## trog

Hmm i didn't read all the pages but i kindda disagree on increasing the price of these Lepai 2020s for the one main reason :
   
  Kids/students who have not much $$ now do not have to work with the assumption that they have to be cornered into buying awfully sounding PC speakers because better sound is way too $$ for them? I have seen several young people and even old birds who get into these amps and go on into either upgrading/modyfing the amp, DIY their own speakers or become serial used speaker hunters to mate those with this amp so ya i like them prices just as they are


----------



## Impulse

Don't think anybody said anything about increasing the price, just that there are better built units for a slight increase for those willing to pay it... I'd still rather have a $50 or $75 t-amp on my desk than anything significantly larger, but I do appreciate having binding posts instead of spring clips, and a classy enclosure, etc. I recommend the Lepai unit A LOT on PC forums tho, I wholeheartedly agree that a cheap t-amp + some passive speakers is a better alternative than the vast majority of made-for-PC speakers.


----------



## ACDOAN

As an audio junkie, I am having an urge for the better looking Topping TP20 or TP 22 amp but as some Amazon reviewers claimed the Topping amps are better build, better look but " boring".
   
  Any Topping/ Lepai owners care to throw in your two cents. Your bias/unbias opinion(s) will be fully appreciated. I am doing away with big heavy black boxes from hi-end companies due to my age and my new living arrangement.
   
  Lepai 2020+ plus good source+ good speakers = my cup of tea for PC listening.
   
  I am still struggling with the A2 AE. At low volume, without heavy bass music, the A2 is not bad but at $199.00 a pop, I think it's way over price.


----------



## Impulse

I've listened to the Audioengine A2 a few times and I always thought the same, they're decent if you really need something as compact as possible, but otherwise they're overpriced. A t-amp plus any number of passive speakers will crush them, and even if you're vehemently against passives for whatever reason (size tends to be the most common drawback), there are powered speakers out there as good as the A2 for half the price.

The Samson MediaOne line is a pretty good value at $100-140 IMO (tho I haven't heard the largest 5a), the discontinued StudioDock were also pretty good (they were the same thing + a DAC/IPod dock for a minimal bump in price, and I've never tested the DAC even tho I still have a pair in my room). Much cheaper, fuller sounding, and they won't realistically take up a lot more desk space.

Passives + a t-amp are still the better bang for the buck tho, but a good pair of active speakers is handy to have for patio use etc. Less wires and whatnot.


----------



## cel4145

I always wondered how good a value the Audioengine amps are. Seems like the Emotiva mini-X a-100 would be the better piece of hardware.

Update: I don't know why I was thinking you guys were talking about the N22. LOL


----------



## Impulse

A lot bigger, the N22 is way more compact (even ignoring the fact that it's made to stand vertically), and more versatile. I wish they allowed you to mute the speaker output on the N22 without muting the pre-amp out tho, would be handy for connecting a decent headphone amp. I wanna try out the N22 at some point, I'm sure it'd be an interesting comparison against cheaper t-amps.


----------



## ACDOAN

Ingredients for a liquid, 3 D image sound at dirt cheap price : 2 Lepai 2020+ Polk Audio RTi4 +MOG internet music server + Itouch 4g. Ye, they call the Lepai garbage from China but not to this golden ears. Just for kick,I have several spares Lepai 2020+ in my closet so I played around with the " Parasound 1 1/2 stereo" idea. I run the left channel to one Lepai 2020+ and the right channel to another Lepai 2020+ .Hey, I have balance control but more than that, between 9 and 10 o'clock on the volume pot, nothing but beautiful music from John Scofield "BUMP" tracks. Try it you may very much like it. It may not sound as good as the Bryston 4 BSST and the Audio Research LS17 but it does not cost you 6K to 7K either. 10% distortion ??? I like distortion as much I like distortion in tubes. Cheer.


----------



## ACDOAN

Never owned any Emo stuff in my life but the Emo folks go pro with the Airmotiv series. Again, these are near filed listening pro power monitor. Pricing of the 5 series is affordable at $499.00 a pair ( 50 WPC). I have been dreaming about the Adam Audio Ax5 but 1k price tag is tough to swallow. Adam Audio comes out with the new F series and their pricing is more friendly than the X series. $499.00 for the pair of Adam F5 ( 25 WPC). For near field listening, I do not really need more than 10 clean watts so I wonder if anyone heard the Emo Airmotiv 5 ?


----------



## ACDOAN

Never mind, I find out the link to Tekzone web-site. Not definitely sure but it seems the Emotiva Airmotiv series are rebadged from the Tekzone's monitors ( China).


----------



## Impulse

I wanna try the HSU HB-1 MK2 or the Arx A1b from The Audio Insider... Both of them look like pretty good values. Pretty happy w/my Infinity Primus for now tho (P163/P153), I thought they were a nice step up from Pioneer's low end line or something like the Polk Monitor 30, for not much more. Being front ported makes them ideal for using 'em alongside the desk in a small-ish room too.


----------



## ACDOAN

Watch for the Def Tech SM 350 on New Egg. I've got a pair for under $200.00 while they were on sale. 8ohm, 91 db with an 8" passive radiator. It' a steal. Two Lepai 2020+ would be more than enough juice to drive these gems.

If your room acoustic is not treated, these SM 350 may sound bright, then you will need to place the speaker with the passive radiator facing outward, not inwatd to each othet. Boy, I tell you these SM 350s are great with 10/ 15 watt class D amp in my 12×14 bedroom. Near field listenning is perfect

I am waiting for Vanns to drop the price of the Energy RC 10. They have them in stock for $299.00 a pair. These RC 10 are great but you will need to tutn them up. You may need more juice than the Lepai 5 watt to bring the best out of these RC 10. I tried them with the Rotel 49 watt intergrated and they are nothing but amazing.


----------



## cel4145

I know ACDOAN will want to hear about this 

My office at home tends to warm up a little too much in the summer, especially if I run my HK 3390 receiver. Since I gave away my Lepai 2020+ to someone in need last fall, I decided to get the Indeed TA2021 off Ebay directly from Indeed. Here it is next to my G400 mouse for size perspective




75$ shipped. Much better build quality than the Lepai and looks nicer, too. A brick of a power supply. And if you look at the pictures on their Ebay page, better internal components. 

I wish I still had the Lepai 2020+ to compare. So far this Indeed sounds great and produces plenty of volume for nearfield listening with my Ascend Acoustics CBM-170 SEs, clean sound up to volumes louder than I should listen to. Slightly colder than the HK, and I think the HK has a little better bass resolution. But overall, a great little amp


----------



## trog

Whoa IMO this thread had gone O/T a wee bit as my feeling is that the TS specifically mentioned the prices and his set up to remind that peeps do not have to settle for pc speakers even at tight budgets so thks TS for sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 On a personal note my Lepai TA2020, Polk M3 and Fiio E7 is coming to 2 years of heavy 24/7 use and hands down it's the best $$ i splashed on an audio set up ever


----------



## cel4145

trog said:


> Whoa IMO this thread had gone O/T a wee bit as my feeling is that the TS specifically mentioned the prices and his set up to remind that peeps do not have to settle for pc speakers even at tight budgets so thks TS for sharing




I don't know how this is off topic, other than it's no longer just about the OP's specific setup. This is the only thread that's really been discussing t-amps. Even higher model t-amps than the Lepai 2020+ provide a cost effective way to get into a passive speaker/amp setup that is better than many powered multimedia setups. For instance, I would use this Indeed TA2021S with a $100 set of speakers before I would buy the Audioengine A2s.


----------



## StratocasterMan

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> I know ACDOAN will want to hear about this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Looks great, cel4145! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I too wish you still had your Lepai to compare. There is no doubt the Indeed looks better and apparently uses better components. However, it is more than triple the current price of the Lepai and uses a different Tripath chip and doesn't have tone controls. Without a direct comparison, we really don't know if it sounds three times better than the Lepai, or even better at all. My guess is that it probably sounds just a little better and the better looks and components may be worth it for some buyers. But, there is also the "dual Lepai" method used by ACDOAN which I haven't tried and is still cheaper than the Indeed.
   
  I have found one use for the Lepai's backward tone controls. I think the Lepai definitely sounds better in "direct" mode without the tone controls activated. Since I have a sub attached, I have my sub configured to sound best when the Lepai's tone controls are not active. However, there are times when the sub provides more bass than I actually need. Sometimes I am just listening to a baseball game or some other audio on my computer and I don't really need or want the bass to be kickin'. Since my sub is on all the time, I use the Lepai's "Tone / Direct" button as an instant "bass cut" feature. I leave the bass control dialed down a bit on the Lepai. When I want to tame the sub, I just depress the button on the Lepai to activate it's tone controls. This gives me a lazy-man's way to get an instant bass cut when I'm not really concerned with top audio quality. After the baseball game, when I switch back to music, I just hit the button on the Lepai to deactivate the tone controls, and the sub goes back to music-listening strength. It's a lazy and easy way of having two modes: full strength sub for music listening or bass cut mode for other computer audio at the push of one button.
   
  Since it would cost me $75 to try the Indeed but you already have one, I think you just need to cough up $20 and get another Lepai (or $40 and get two) so you can do the comparison for us!


----------



## cel4145

Can't spend the money on another Lepai. I just ordered a 2nd Indeed TA2021 for another setup in the house  

I did a lot of googling before I bought the Indeed. There's lots of discussion of how a better PSU (like the one with the Indeed) helps the Lepai. Read discussions of people modifying the Lepais to improve the sound, one of which described the Indeed t-amps as doing everything mostly right in terms of design compared to the Lepai (seemed to be some agreement on that). Then there was this review where someone compared the Lepai 2020 and the Indeed TA2020, finding the Indeed to be a little better in sound. This review described the TA2021 that I ordered as comparable in SQ to the Toppings, which are generally considered to sound great. Then I found some tests that show that a TA2021 generally has about 3db more headroom than the TA2020. Meanwhile, the tone control is not a loss because it reduces SQ (the Lepai modders love to complain about that); better to EQ with the source device. When I tried the tone control, definitely degraded the sound a little. 

So when you think about it, if you buy two Lepai TA2020s, that's only an extra 3db more output than one, which makes it the same as the TA2021. If someone was also going to do the PSU upgrade, that makes dual Lepais cost over $60. Not that much more to go with the better build quality of the Indeed, better aesthetics, and get a little better SQ


----------



## StratocasterMan

Thanks for the links, cel4145. Good stuff!


----------



## bonami2

Up ahah this amp look interesting


----------



## ACDOAN

cel4145 said:


> I know ACDOAN will want to hear about this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 As an audio junkie as I am, I am going to try that next. Just received he Topping tp20 MK II. It look better on display but just like the Audio Engine A1, they are kind of soft and a bit mellow. My bronze ears still prefer the over all sprectum of the Lepai 2020+. That does not means the AE A1 and the Topping TO 20 mk II are bad, They are nice but from the point of diminishing return, Lepai 2020+ is still a best value.
  
  
 Question, I got me a brand new brick 120 V, 25V, 4.3 A...yeah you guys can laugh and I admit my stupidity. Anyway, I replaced the el cheapo PS of the Lapai2020+ with this heavy brick. LO and behold, as soon as I hit the power switch, the Lepair 202+ POP and dead. It is only $20.00 a pop and I still have 3 more in the closet but I feel like a electronic abuser. Sorry to the Lepai 2020+ for my mistreatment. Replace the dead Lepai with another back up Lepai and  back to the factory PS . SNAFU!. 
  
 I also like the Grace digital amp with bluetooth for its wide sound stage and better instruments separation but it limited itself to a 3.5 mm input aux...
  
 Have a happy holidays, guys.


----------



## framos917

Great idea, I read the article and wondered how it would sound. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ACDOAN

cel4145 said:


> I know ACDOAN will want to hear about this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ordered the INDEED CLASS T AMP TRIPATH TA2021S 25WX2 STEREO+ 12V5A from E-Bay. Be here on the 23rd. I still want to see which amps can beat my $20.00 Lepai 2020+.  So far , there is none that I have tried. I run two Lepai 2020+ in 1 1/2 stereo mode + Old Pioneer BDP51 FD+ Old Mirage Omin 150. Sweet, and detail for near field listening
  
 The Topping T20 and D 20 went back. Not for my ears...The Fiio A1 looks nice with the binding posts but I prefer the fuller sound of ugly Lepai 2020+. I ordered a bunch of the Lepai 2020+ as X' mas gifts for friends.


----------



## cel4145

Good. I had already given away my Lepai to a friend in need before I got the Indeed. It will be interesting to hear your direct comparison.


----------



## StratocasterMan

I'm looking forward to the comparison too. One of these days I'm going to buy some better speakers. I'm thinking of maybe the Wharfedale Diamond 10.1 speakers. At a nominal impedance of 6 ohms and recommended power of 20-100W, I'm thinking my Lepai may not cut it, even for desktop use. I might be able to squeak by with the Indeed, though.
  
 If not, I'm probably going to have to get something like the Emotiva Mini-X A-100. I'd like to avoid that though just because it's too big for my desk.


----------



## ACDOAN

The Indeed 2021S with new PS came in today. I was very skeptical due to some posters complaint abt the "weak" binding posts that do not hold the speaker cables tight enough so the speaker cables got loose all the time.
  
 1. Wrong. My unused Monster single banana plugs hold as tight as they can be hold and they went all the way in ( the plastic binding posts looks like kind of short but the took all the lenght of the Monster banana plugs with the 12" gauge speaker cables.
 2. I do not have the Radio Shack meter to measure the output decibel but at a bit lower 9 o'clock position, the amp fills my 14X16 nicely. I do not listen loud with the near field gear. They are what they are. If I need to listen loud, I use my living room system which has not been used for a while,
 3. The speakers I use are the old, classic Polk Audio ( yeah, Polk, I am not ashamed of the name brand) RT i 14 that I paid less than $200.00 a pair some ten or fifteen years ago. I have four pair of them and would not trade them for the new Polk speakers. ANW, the Polk RTi 14 is 88db little bookshelf speakers.@8ohm.
 4. The player is the Onkyo DV-SP522 that I keep not for movie but it can play SACD and I bought on closed out. It has not been used for several years.
 5. The build quality looks nice but much lighter than the Fiio A! and the Topping T20 that I have to put a foam stopper underneath the cables so the weight of the RCA cables and the 12 gauge speakers won't pull the Indeed to the back . Nice all black with a little shiny silver ring around the volume knob which i do not like. Cheap looking!.
  
 6. The sound : no burn-in. Right out of the box, it is my kind of sound the gives me eargasm, huge vocal, meaty instruments, bass is enough for me. I do not like too much bass. I hate big one note bass. The mid-bass is tight and fast. .
  
 God darned it, the guitar licks of Gary Moore is freaking fat and smooth  with no edgy or skinny, tizzy harshness.
  
 I am very please with the money I spend. Sorry folks. the Indeed is all around better than the topping amp ( grainy and harsh). God job, Indeed. I need one more for reserve.
  
 PS: YMMV. please do not stick a $50.00 speaker pair with virtually no cross-over of PE and expect good sound. Even with the $20.00 Lepai 2020+ , set it up right with a nice quality speakers, you  will rip the devidend. My rule of thumb is never go cheap on speakers or go buy a boom box.
  
*cel4145, I owe you one. God darned it. I wish you were here to listen to the full vocal and the tight kick ass, attack mid bass. Love it. Lepai 2020+ may be put back in the closet but for $20.00 the Lepai 2020+ still a darned good amp with aright , quality speakers*
  
*Merry X'mas. *
  
*Andrew.*


----------



## StratocasterMan

Thanks, ACDOAN!
  
 I am considering these Wharfedale speakers for my 2.1 desktop rig:
  
http://www.stereophile.com/content/wharfedale-diamond-101-loudspeaker
  
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-20064619-47.html
  
 Now that you have confirmed the sound of the Indeed amp, I am thinking about buying the speakers and the Indeed amp together. I am hoping that the Indeed may be able to drive the Wharfedales in a 2.1 desktop situation where huge power is not required and I already have a powered sub...


----------



## ACDOAN

I have been looking at the same Whaferdale-Diamond series  to but I have 26 speakers in one 14X 16 room. I run out of real-estate. The Whaferdale is 6 ohm, no bid deal there. The 86db will need more juice than my 88 db Mirage or the classic Polk Audio but it will drive it fine just a matter how LOUD you listen to the music. I normally sit about 2 feet the most from my speakers while I working or the desktop. As I said with less than 9 o'clock position, the Indeed gives me plenty of mid-bass punch and LF.
  
 My 2 Lepai 2020+ drives the Mirage Omni 150 beautifully at around 9 o'clock. I am listening to The Fourplay- Galaxie right now and I cannot be any happier with either the Lepai and the Indeed. It depends on your music preference too. I listen mostly to small piece of Jazz or Blues. YMMV.
  
 My main speakers which is an old Martin Logan SL3. they are 4 ohm with 89 db but it can drop below 1.7 ohm, therefore I have to use the back-breaker Krell amps. For near field listening, at mostly low volume, a 10 clean WPC is more than what I need but reserved power won't hurt for heavy demand tracks.
  
 Go with the best speakers you want to spend, your ear will appreciate you more. Sound as cliche' as it can be but it is my way of building any system, start with the speakers and build your amp, source around it. Ten , fifteen years ago to get this kind of sound quality, you will have to cough up at least several grands. Best wish.
  
 Merry Christmas.
  
 Andrew Doan.


----------



## jay628

Hey guys,
 I am very new on desktop audio setup, I been using multimedia speakers but I see all these great setups here and I really wanna try to build my own audio system for my computer. Can I get a basic idea of the setup? How do I set them up? Do I just connect the speakers to the amp and probably get a DAC for better SQ?
  
 Thanks guys!


----------



## cel4145

jay628 said:


> Hey guys,
> I am very new on desktop audio setup, I been using multimedia speakers but I see all these great setups here and I really wanna try to build my own audio system for my computer. Can I get a basic idea of the setup? How do I set them up? Do I just connect the speakers to the amp and probably get a DAC for better SQ?
> 
> Thanks guys!




You got the right idea. Get a t-amp, some passive speakers, and hook them right up. And sure. A DAC could help with SQ compared to the SQ of most computer motherboard audio. 

What's your budget? And what kind of music do you like to listen to? Gaming? Movies?


----------



## cel4145

acdoan said:


> The Indeed 2021S with new PS came in today. I was very skeptical due to some posters complaint abt the "weak" binding posts that do not hold the speaker cables tight enough so the speaker cables got loose all the time.
> 
> 1. Wrong. My unused Monster single banana plugs hold as tight as they can be hold and they went all the way in ( the plastic binding posts looks like kind of short but the took all the lenght of the Monster banana plugs with the 12" gauge speaker cables.
> 2. I do not have the Radio Shack meter to measure the output decibel but at a bit lower 9 o'clock position, the amp fills my 14X16 nicely. I do not listen loud with the near field gear. They are what they are. If I need to listen loud, I use my living room system which has not been used for a while,
> ...




I missed this post over Xmas. So glad to hear you are loving the Indeed. 

I agree. I still think the Lepai is a great value for the money, but I do think the Indeed is worth the extra money if someone is going to pair it with good speakers and their budget can afford it.


----------



## jay628

cel4145 said:


> You got the right idea. Get a t-amp, some passive speakers, and hook them right up. And sure. A DAC could help with SQ compared to the SQ of most computer motherboard audio.
> 
> What's your budget? And what kind of music do you like to listen to? Gaming? Movies?


 
 Hey cel4145,
 Thanks for explaining. I think I can spend around $300-500, I prefer spending around the $300 range but I can spend around $500 if there is a big difference in SQ. I have no idea what can I get in this price range. I mostly listen to Indie Rock music and some dubstep. Some gaming (mostly just League of Legends), and some movies too but I guess music is my main priority. How about getting a sound card? Do I still need a DAC for better SQ?
  
 Thanks for answering!


----------



## cel4145

jay628 said:


> Hey cel4145,
> Thanks for explaining. I think I can spend around $300-500, I prefer spending around the $300 range but I can spend around $500 if there is a big difference in SQ. I have no idea what can I get in this price range. I mostly listen to Indie Rock music and some dubstep. Some gaming (mostly just League of Legends), and some movies too but I guess music is my main priority. How about getting a sound card? Do I still need a DAC for better SQ?
> 
> Thanks for answering!




The Asus Xonar DX and D1 are very good sound cards that have excellent line out SQ and are reasonably priced, and they will be as good or better than any DAC in their price range. However, they do not have a headphone amp if headphone output is important. On the other hand, they have a Dolby virtual surround sound feature that you might like for games and movies. 

Since you like dubstep and then some gaming and movies, have you thought about a subwoofer to go with the setup? A sub will provide deeper low bass response that a set of speakers will not. Something like the Dayton 1000 would still leave you plenty of money to stay in the $300 to $500 range. 

If deep bass is not as important and you want to skip the sub for now, then get speakers that have pretty good midbass response. For instance, the Cambridge Audio S30s have good midbass response and are rated to 55hz. Or, if you are willing to spend more of your budget, step up in speaker class to the Arx A1b or the Ascend Acoustics CBM-170 SEs.


----------



## jay628

Hey,
 Thanks for the suggestions. What should I do if I want a headphone output? Is there a way to set it up or just get another sound card with it? I am curious to know are the KEFs speakers any good now? Say the C1 or C3 bookshelves? My dad used to own a few floor standing Kefs and loved them.


----------



## deltarocket

I like the idea of a cheap office rig. I'm curious why folks have not considered buying some elements via Craigslist. Frequently people are getting rid of good hardware (things like Klipsch Heresy's) for cheap. I bought a set of used B&W bookshelf speakers for $50. Just a thought. I'm kind of a noon, but I put together a Fatman and the B&W's for less than $200, more than some here are spending but it's a nice rig for my office


----------



## cel4145

jay628 said:


> Hey,
> Thanks for the suggestions. What should I do if I want a headphone output? Is there a way to set it up or just get another sound card with it? I am curious to know are the KEFs speakers any good now? Say the C1 or C3 bookshelves? My dad used to own a few floor standing Kefs and loved them.




You can run headphones off of the D1/DX, and still might sound better than default motherboard audio. Just headophiles generally want something with a headphone amp in it. 

Kef C1/C6 is their budget line. Not the same as the Kef speakers that give Kef their reputation (look at the Q series). IMO, the Ascends and the ARX are some of the best speakers you can buy in that price range. They are Internet direct speakers that are an excellent value.


----------



## kash55

Great thread. I've seen a few of you running Fiio Dac's with your setups. I am interested in purchasing a low cost DAC to supplement my system. I am running the Lepai LP-168HA 2.1 ch amp, with Micca MB42x's. Will I benefit from adding a low cost DAC? Does sound quality greatly improve? If so, some recommendations for a DAC would be great!
  
 Thanks!


----------



## ssandoval83

To hook this amp up to a sub i would reccomend you get a splitter to go from the 3.5mm to 2x3.5mm and take one jack to the amp and the other to the sub. as for a reccomendation for a subwoofer itself... for less than 150 i would reccomend either the polk audio psw-10, or the sony sa-w2500 (I have the sony)(it was $100usd on amazon when i bought it)
  
  
 They're both 10" subwoofers and sound amazing for the price.


----------



## ACDOAN

Sounds like heaven for the price point in my 14X16 room. I  have also the NeumanKH120, KRK VTx8,MackieHr 824 MK II, Adam Audio F7, Adam audio A8X, JBL lsr 305, lsr308.  
  
 I still love my Lepai 2020+ for $19.99 and what it can do. Got 4 of them over a year and still kicking,


----------



## rinthe

so is the new version better than the old one?
  
 new http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C2P61FO/ref=as_li_ss_til?tag=cheapgeek03-20&camp=0&creative=0&linkCode=as4&creativeASIN=B00C2P61FO&adid=1V6MYHWCFQV1K3NT6PYY
  
 old http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0049P6OTI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AEN8RHDF7RKS6
  
 also has anyone tried the lepai + monoprice 8250 combo? Seems like a lot of people think the monoprice 8250 > dayton?


----------



## ACDOAN

By 
*Martin Lange*

  


*This review is from: LP-2020A+ Lepai Tripath Class-T Hi-Fi Audio Mini Amplifier with Power Supply (Electronics)*

 " This amplifier is shipped with a 12 Volt power supply. If you are somewhat knowledgeable then you can do the math and figure out that given the 12 Volt supply voltage this amp can deliver without an excessive amount of audio distortion:

 - 2 x 18 Watts with 4 Ohm speakers, and
 - 2 x 9 Watts with 8 Ohm speakers.

 If you further look at the current rating of the power supply then you can figure out that in fact the maximum wattage is 2 x 10 Watts regardless of the speaker.

 Some other reviewers have suggested swapping the power supply with another one that has higher current to boost the power rating. However, since the supply voltage is fixed it wouldn't help at all if you are driving 8 Ohm speakers. You are still limited to a maximum of 9 Watts. To get more wattage, you'll need to look at another amp. Below I have listed some of the more popular mini amps on Amazon. I have ordered the list according to their cost. You can see the power supply voltage of each amp and the maximum wattage when driving 8 Ohm speakers:

 - Lepai LP-2020 ($17): 12 Volts - 2 * 9 Watts @ 8 Ohms
 - Amphony 200 ($69): 36 Volts - 2 * 20 Watts or 1 * 80 Watts @ 8 Ohms
 - Topping TP20-MK2 ($70): 14 Volts - 2 * 12 Watts @ 8 Ohms
 - Dayton Audio DTA-100a ($96): 24 Volts - 2 * 30 Watts @ 8 Ohms

 I hope my review will help in your amplifier selection."
  
 This review is from another Lepai end-user.
  
 All you need is a clean 9/10 watts with a passive pair of decent speaker and a high sensitivity around 88 DB or higher.  In my 14X16 room, with the Mirage Omni 150 ( 88DB) , my normal listening position is between 9 and 10 o'clock on the pot volume of the Lepai,
  
 When I feel the need to rock the house, I use my more powerful active pro-monitors.


----------



## ACDOAN

I forget to mention that to double the wattage , it only increases 3 db in SPL. Put in a lay man term, a 200 WPC amp only sounds 3 db louder than the 100 WPC amp.
  
  
  
  
  
 http://www.animations.physics.unsw.edu.au/jw/dB.htm


----------



## ACDOAN

Another food for thought....
  
  
 http://geoffthegreygeek.com/amplifier-power/


----------



## rinthe

I don't know what any of that ohm and wattage means.. im a noob 
  
 would the monoprice 8520 be a good combo with the lepai or should i stick with dayton? also anyone has experience with the newer version of the LP-2020A+?


----------



## seanfisher5

rinthe said:


> I don't know what any of that ohm and wattage means.. im a noob
> 
> would the monoprice 8520 be a good combo with the lepai or should i stick with dayton? also anyone has experience with the newer version of the LP-2020A+?


 
 Wattage is the power that the speaker receives from the amp. The more power (wattage) the speaker receives, the louder the speakers can play. Volume is also affected by the speaker's listed sensitivity, typically around 85-90 dB for budget speakers. This sensitivity rating is determined by seeing what volume is produced when the speaker is fed 1 Watt of power.
  
 Ohms indicate the impedance of the speaker, or how easy it is for the amplifier to drive the speaker. For example, a 2 ohm speaker is very difficult to drive and requires a powerful amplifier in order to drive it, while the conventional 8 ohm speaker is much easier to drive.
  
 As for the Monoprice 8250 vs the Dayton B652, I would stick with the proven commodity and go with the Dayton. As far as I can tell, the only difference between the updated Lepai and the old one is that they have changed the power supply. Unsure how it has been affected, but the post above by ACDOAN detailing the review from Martin Lange seems to point this out.
  
 If anybody else has additional input/corrections, please go ahead. I'm still learning on the fly about speakers and audio equipment in general.


----------



## miyamoto

Sirs
 If I buy this setup 
 - Lepai LP-2020 ($17): 12 Volts - 2 * 9 Watts @ 8 Ohms
 - Amphony 200 ($69): 36 Volts - 2 * 20 Watts or 1 * 80 Watts @ 8 Ohms
 - Topping TP20-MK2 ($70): 14 Volts - 2 * 12 Watts @ 8 Ohms
 - Dayton Audio DTA-100a ($96): 24 Volts - 2 * 30 Watts @ 8 Ohms
  
 Would it sound better than a Klipsch Pro media 2.1 to a sound noob?


----------



## cel4145

miyamoto said:


> Sirs
> If I buy this setup
> - Lepai LP-2020 ($17): 12 Volts - 2 * 9 Watts @ 8 Ohms
> 
> ...




Depends on what speakers you are getting.


----------



## miyamoto

cel4145 said:


> Depends on what speakers you are getting.


 
 OPs setup, Dayton Audio B652 bookshelf speakers with lepai Amp.


----------



## cel4145

Then get the Daytons with the Lepai. If you have more budget to allocate, get better speakers. If you have a lot more budget to allocate, then get better speakers and one of the better amps. 

What is your overall budget? $150? (since you mention Klipsch Promedia)


----------



## miyamoto

cel4145 said:


> Then get the Daytons with the Lepai. If you have more budget to allocate, get better speakers. If you have a lot more budget to allocate, then get better speakers and one of the better amps.
> 
> What is your overall budget? $150? (since you mention Klipsch Promedia)


 
 Ya in the range 150-200USD.
  
 Thanks


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Hi Guys, just a quick question. I'm plan on setting up a pair of good passive speakers paired with Lepai AMP and my budget is around $150. Would this be a better (SQ) route or should i go straight to active monitoring speakers for $150? Hoping for your inputs. Thanks.


----------



## cel4145

I think so. 

The Pioneer SP-BS22 are very good sounding speakers for the money. They would fit your budget. And sometimes they go on sale.


----------



## shadow84

cel4145 said:


> I think so.
> 
> The Pioneer SP-BS22 are very good sounding speakers for the money. They would fit your budget. And sometimes they go on sale.


 
  
 Any recommendations for a DAC/AMP for those speakers?
  
 Was thinking of Topping VX1 or TP30 MKII...


----------



## rinthe

I got the AMP, speaker and polk audio woofer and am very happy with the setup. Is there something I can add for easy earbud plug-in access?


----------



## donaldduck2004

Hey guys.
Can I use a power supply with 12v and more ampere for the lepa amp?

A laptop power supply could do the job?

I can't reach what difference could exist if I use 12v or 13.5v as it's suggested on the box of lepa amp...

Thanks


----------



## cdsa35000

^^^ It will work as long the plug fit and have correct polarity with the middle pin/tip is + or indictated.
More ampere is no problem as the Amp can perform better with more power.
12V is good as the Amp has built-in voltage converters/stabilizers to accept variable voltages from 12V-13.5V.
12V can be better as generated heat will be abit lower than using 13.5V.


----------



## donaldduck2004

cdsa35000 said:


> ^^^ It will work as long the plug fit and have correct polarity with the middle pin/tip is + or indictated.
> More ampere is no problem as the Amp can perform better with more power.
> 12V is good as the Amp has built-in voltage converters/stabilizers to accept variable voltages from 12V-13.5V.
> 12V can be better as generated heat will be abit lower than using 13.5V.


oh OK. But how many ampere could I give to amp?I don't know what power supply I'll find at market. So I don't know what's the maximum I have to ask.


----------



## cdsa35000

What is indicated on the amp? its usually minimum 2A.
Your amp will limit how much minimum Ampere it can use by itself not by how much more it can get.
The factor is the Powersupply's price is higher the more Amperes the Powersupply can deliver.


----------



## donaldduck2004

cdsa35000 said:


> What is indicated on the amp? its usually minimum 2A.
> Your amp will limit how much minimum Ampere it can use by itself not by how much more it can get.
> The factor is the Powersupply's price is higher the more Amperes the Powersupply can deliver.


is the lp-2020 a+

Can you find something about it and the ampere it needs?


----------



## cdsa35000

Yes, a standard 12V/2A powersupply will work.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Lepai-LP-2020A-Tripath-Class-T-Hi-Fi-Audio-Car-Amplifier-20W-x-2-Adaptor-/310762547980?pt=AU_Car_Parts_Accessories&hash=item485ae42b0c

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=12v+dc+power&LH_PrefLoc=2&_sop=15&_from=R40|R40|R40|R40|R40&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313&_nkw=12v+2a+dc+power&_sacat=0

Chooce the correct EU:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/US-EU-Plug-Male-Jack-AC-100-240V-to-DC-12V-2A-Converter-Adapter-Power-Supply-/321628561182?pt=US_Lighting_Parts_and_Accessories&hash=item4ae28e5f1e






A better here ready to buy:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110-240V-to-DC-12V-1A-2A-Transformer-Travel-Power-Supply-Adapter-US-EU-Type-Plug-/330935887808?pt=US_Lighting_Parts_and_Accessories&var=&hash=item4d0d50e7c0
It need the bigger output plug 5.5mm you need check the amp:
Item 2: 12V 2A Power Adapter:
-100-240V AC to 12V DC Adaptor
-Plug Type: 5mm Male plug
-Input: 110-240V AC 50/60Hz
-Output: 12V
-Max : 2000mA
-Pin Inner Diameter : 2.1mm
-Pin Outer Diameter : 5.5mm


----------



## donaldduck2004

cdsa35000 said:


> Yes, a standard 12V/2A powersupply will work.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Lepai-LP-2020A-Tripath-Class-T-Hi-Fi-Audio-Car-Amplifier-20W-x-2-Adaptor-/310762547980?pt=AU_Car_Parts_Accessories&hash=item485ae42b0c
> 
> ...


thanks but I'll buy from Italy. Links you posted don't ship to Italy.


----------



## donaldduck2004

What do you think of this?
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111428566618&alt=web


----------



## cdsa35000

Yes, its good the same standard bigger sized output plug, it will work.
Probably buy one in Italy then, faster and no missing post but expensiver, your choice.


----------



## donaldduck2004

cdsa35000 said:


> Yes, its good the same standard bigger sized output plug, it will work.
> Probably buy one in Italy then, faster and no missing post but expensiver, your choice.


I think I need of a stabilised power supply. To have always the same voltage of 12a... What do you think?


----------



## cdsa35000

These "new"tech small switching powersupply are *stabilized already* only the older heavy big transformer powersupply needs the stabilized type ones.

Factory comes with the same powersupply:
http://www.lepai.us/amplifier-lepai-lp-2020a.html


----------



## donaldduck2004

cdsa35000 said:


> These "new"tech small switching powersupply are *stabilized already* only the older heavy big transformer powersupply needs the stabilized type ones.
> 
> Factory comes with the same powersupply:
> http://www.lepai.us/amplifier-lepai-lp-2020a.html


 
 Are you talking about the amp?
 I have already a unstabilized power supply I could use..do you think it could be good ?


----------



## cel4145

donaldduck2004 said:


> Are you talking about the amp?
> I have already a unstabilized power supply I could use..do you think it could be good ?




I think before you start spending a good bit of money on a Lepai t-amp, you should consider getting a Topping or Indeed t-amp. Better overall build quality and they come with decent power supplies.


----------



## rickdohc

Almost 3 years, and my 2 Lepai 2020's are still running strong.
 Got my TV hooked to a Lepai, no problems at all.


----------



## automaton

I've run the 2020 with: Pioneer BS-41, Energy RC-50 (towers), and now Klipsch RM-16.  All of sounded great, though the towers were a bit thin on the low end.  Now driving the towers with a SMSL q5, which improved the bass response a bit.


----------



## trog

Coming to a 4th year and my old Lepai LP2020A+ still runs cool and cheerfully 24/7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I expected it to die and buy a new one like 2 years ago but it still lives!


----------



## rickdohc

+1  Runs like a Champ!


----------



## allindaze

trog said:


> Coming to a 4th year and my old Lepai LP2020A+ still runs cool and cheerfully 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I wonder if the newer releases are the same design, have any upgrades, or any parts having become discontinued and changed since nearly 5 years ago when the quality of that amp made it became so popular.


----------



## BuddTX

I am not the ultimate electronics expert, but I have done a lot of reading about this amp, and a lot of people have suggested using a higher amp Power Supply, say 12V 5A, or even 12V 6A.
  
 I have set at least 6 lepai 2020+ amps with a 12V 6A power supply from Amazon.com with very good results.


----------



## ACDOAN

@ $26.00 and some  shipping charge, the Lepai when is driven by a nice fairly efficiency speakers for near field listening, it simple cannot be beaten.
  
 If you have to listen it loud, I ran across this at Fry's and it is worth much more than the $149.00. Clean and powerful 65WPC with more input and several HDMI in and one HDMI out. Need a sub for movies, there is a sub out for tht application.
  
 I look at some Topping amps with much lower WPC and limited input and it costs like $100.00 or more. Check this Harman Kardon out.
  
 For a small 2.1, I highly recommended this harman Kardon BDS 277.  I bought it and returned it for only one reason, all the function like Bluetooth, Fm, Airplay will have to be control with a TV display on. The USB front is Apple compatible with my Iphone 3, 4 and Ipod touch 3g adn it sounds damned good.
  
 If one just need an amp with a lot of inputs 2.1 system and a dvd/ blueray player integrated, this is it for $149.00. I may have my son buy me one again for Father day ,just for its 2.1 USB input usage.


----------



## BGRoberts

acdoan said:


> @ $26.00 and some  shipping charge, the Lepai when is driven by a nice fairly efficiency speakers for near field listening, it simple cannot be beaten.
> 
> If you have to listen it loud, I ran across this at Fry's and it is worth much more than the $149.00. Clean and powerful 65WPC with more input and several HDMI in and one HDMI out. Need a sub for movies, there is a sub out for tht application.
> 
> ...


 
 Sweet!


----------



## ACDOAN

http://eu.harmankardon.com/harman-kardon-product-detail_eu/hk-bds-277bq230-b2.html.    For $149.00, yes, it is sweet.


----------



## ACDOAN

HKTS 200  
  
 Another $199.00 for  a complete 2.1 system.


----------



## cel4145

In case anyone is interested, I just put one of my Indeed TA2021 t-amps up for sale: http://www.head-fi.org/t/627161/my-very-low-budget-nearfield-desktop-rig-lepai-amp-and-dayton-audio-speakers.


----------



## ACDOAN

Just got a pair of JBL Loft 40 from JBL Direct for $44.88.  I am breaking in the Loft 40 right now. For under $50.00 , I definitely will keep them.


----------



## vajdan03

will this setup be better than M-AUDIO AV-40's ?


----------



## jaywillin

vajdan03 said:


> will this setup be better than M-AUDIO AV-40's ?


 
 i'd say as i always do "it depends"
  
 i've had a few powered monitors, and not i have a pair of micca-covo-s's , and the lepai, and i enjoy the flexibility having a separate amp 
 and speakers. 
 as for sound wise, like i said before, it depends, on your taste, what what gear you have
  
 i will say though, i had the av-30's, and they were very nice


----------



## vajdan03

jaywillin said:


> i'd say as i always do "it depends"
> 
> i've had a few powered monitors, and not i have a pair of micca-covo-s's , and the lepai, and i enjoy the flexibility having a separate amp
> and speakers.
> ...


I wanted to know if there was any major difference in the way they sound, and I listen mostly to heavy metal / djent music so basically, I'm not looking for much bass . I'm looking for a balanced sound, and a wide frequency response


----------



## jaywillin

vajdan03 said:


> I wanted to know if there was any major difference in the way they sound, and I listen mostly to heavy metal / djent music so basically, I'm not looking for much bass . I'm looking for a balanced sound, and a wide frequency response


 
 well, i've never heard the dayton's, so it would be better if someone with the lepai and dayton's could chime in
 as i said before, the av-30's were good, so i would think the 40's would be better, they are generally well regarded


----------



## vajdan03

jaywillin said:


> well, i've never heard the dayton's, so it would be better if someone with the lepai and dayton's could chime in
> as i said before, the av-30's were good, so i would think the 40's would be better, they are generally well regarded


okay , thank you


----------



## iandroo888

had these for 1 1/2 years now? running strong. still love the sound. best purchase ive had in years XD add a sub to it and *_* Lol plannin on upgrading to some yamaha HS5's soon though


----------



## jmwreck

Here is a sound demo I've recorded using Zoom Q2HD


----------



## HiCZoK

Bump.
I have e10k and 14 yo creative 5.1 dt2200.... I want to finally change it to 2.0 setup. Dont care if its active or passive. Just would precer to stay below 100 usd.
I play a lot of games, watch movies and listen to game soundtracks mostly and some elctronic or chiptune. Just everything general use.

What are viable options nowadays?
That lepai 20w amp looks good and is still available in my location. But thise dayton speakers are unavailable anywhere in Poland unfortunately.


----------



## rickdohc

Just buy any speaker with the same specs.  IMHO the "Magic" of this "Rig" is  the Lepai, not the Daytons.
 MY second "Lepai Rig", im using a pair of 2 Way Sony Speakrs from a broken Mini Component i found for free, sounds better than the Daytons.


----------



## HiCZoK

Thanks for anaswer. Would lepai work with those speakers ?

  
  
 Those are 6ohm 70 music power 1990 sony speaker that my grandmother have in her house (in unused room). They barely got any use in last 25 years.
 Time seem to have taken the label but going by the look and tower they came with (lbt-v302), I think those might be aa-s302 and I found this spec online:
 http://www.highqualitymanuals.com/images/large/products/HA/HA5586/HA5586.jpg
  
 I guess I should just forget about them but if they are any good, would lepai be good. If not, what would ?
  
 edit: I can also have the speakers from prism audio onyx 200. Not the big ones but the rear small ones. They seem to be IDEAL for desk. Would those play good on their own ?


----------



## cel4145

Yes. The Lepai will work with those Sony speakers.


----------



## dockie7

Anybody tried or reviewed Lepai V3?


----------



## jaywillin

i just might, i'd sold my original a while back when i obtained a marantz 2216, but the 2216 isn't very practical at the desktop, for me anyway, so the marantz is moving, and i'm going to need 
 a new smaller amp for my little modified jvc speakers, the only reason i haven't bought a new little chip amp is i'm curious about a mini tube amp, such as some of the appj amps
  

  
 those speakers seem to scream "we want tubes" lol
 if i get another lepai i'll report back, 
 hope others might report back too


----------

